# Sumatran Chocolate



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I thought I'd try my hand at a blackwater biotope for chocolate gouramis, _Sphaerichthys osphromenoides_.

Sumatra wood and Indian almond leaves.

Tank is 60x30x30cm. Small internal set filter to low output.

Various floating plants. There's some Amazon frogbit that will be removed once the Salvinia establishes.

pH <6, 29C (85F). 10% water change per day with RO.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Immpesive layout as well as chocolate gouramis. Suppose you intend to put Salvinia molesta? Interesting plant but not sure that is a best choice due to rapid propagation.

Anyway, your tank looks great!



Fiki


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful!! I love a good biotope - those must be some very happy gouramis


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Those Gouramis look very happy. Very nice bio tope.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I love seeing these kind of biotype. One day I will set up chocolates with betta channoides.

Are Salvinia native to Southeast Asia? I couldn't find any info saying it is.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, everyone!



ShortFin said:


> I love seeing these kind of biotype. One day I will set up chocolates with betta channoides.
> 
> Are Salvinia native to Southeast Asia? I couldn't find any info saying it is.


http://www.hear.org/pier/species/salvinia_natans.htm


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

how come the leaves don't rot?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

interesting biotype. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Interesting biotope, very natural. Do you intend on using any native Cryptocoryne sp.?



CmLaracy said:


> how come the leaves don't rot?


They do, but very slowly. This in part due to the low pH.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

NICE amber color to that water! Perfect looking, to be honest! Great job!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of minimalism. You've put a nice touch on it.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow, thanks again for the nice comments!


----------



## Fluo (Jul 28, 2006)

Great tank for the greatest fish!

Are you planning on breeding with them?


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Impressive tank, a great work !
(it gives desire to have the same tank at home ... :heh: )


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice look - but how do you keep it black-water if you're replacing 10%/day with RO? The wood & leaves won't keep coloring the water for ever, and there's the GH etc. to keep up with. You're supplementing the RO?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks again.

Fluo - I'm not deliberately breeding them. If they do, then great!

Kookaburra - Thanks! Good luck if you set one up.

Squawkbert - Of course, you are right. I'm changing 10% daily for the first two weeks until the fish have settled in properly. I'm also adding a small amount of old tank water from my 200 litre hi-tech planted system. 

Is GH really necessary anyway, except for the floating plants perhaps?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

If you're interested in the background behind this tank...

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/blog.php?blogid=151

The _Salvinia natans_ is growing nicely so I've removed the non-native Amazon frogbit now.

I'm considering some small dither fish to reduce agression in two of the males.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

updates!!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice biotope tank, IS there any other native plants you can add, I think it is very beautiful and biotope specific but it be honest it wouldn't hurt to see a little more live flora in that tank


----------



## djarmstrong (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow !


----------

